# allergies and miscarriage?



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Anyone have any resources on this connection? Thoughts?

I have been getting increasingly more "allergic" the last couple of years, and that correlates with the beginning of my miscarriages. It started with skin reactions (certain veggies make me itch, and I am afraid poison ivy is going to kill me one of these years) but this year I had seasonal allergies which I never have before, and I miscarried again this spring. I have been wondering if it might be more than just a coincidence.

I know the body's immune system has to allow the "foreign" baby to implant and grow. If my immune system is wonky, confused, or otherwise messed up, is it possible that my own body is rejecting these babies? I have had two (verified) "unexplained" miscarriages, one at 13 weeks and one at 8 weeks. THe third one was molar and I think that's probably in it's own category.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

I know that recurring miscarriages can be caused by having a boy first and then responding to future pregnancies with an allergic reaction. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/5094676.stm And I know that a severe allergic reaction (anaphylaxis) can cause a miscarriage because the body goes into "survival mode" and cuts off unnecessary functions (like supplying oxygen to the baby).

I have not read anything about a connection between allergies increasing and miscarriages but I found this article: http://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/news/20030605/how-stress-causes-miscarriage?page=2


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Sometimes allergic reactions are actually autoimmune disorders in disguise. I have chronic autoimmune urticaria (hives), which presents as hives and swelling in my hands, feet, and sometimes airways without a clear trigger - i.e. exposure to a known allergen. It took many episodes and a whole lot of testing with the right physician to get a proper diagnosis. My issues with repeated miscarriages began after my diagnosis, which led my RE to believe that my body might be having an overly aggressive response to the pregnancies. I was eventually able to carry to term and am currently in remission (which does often happen during pregnancy/breastfeeding, only to have a return of symptoms when not pregnant and/or breastfeeding less frequently). Some women respond favorably to a course of prednisone during the 1st trimester. If you are thinking that this may be an answer for you, I'd suggest consulting an allergist ASAP.

Good luck, and lots of prayers/hugs!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks!

Krista, that article was one of the things that set me wondering.

Tabitha, weirdly, I started prednisone just before I found out I was pregnant--for the killer poison ivy. Just at the very end of the course and a little bit nervous to finish it, if it is something that could be helpful. With the "weaning off" dose, I am back to hyper reactive skin and itchies, even though the P.I. is gone.

I need dh's insurance stuff to come through so I can make an appt with the midwives asap, and bring this info with me.


----------

